# Elle Magazine April 2007 DP article



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.elle.com/beauty/health-fitness/stranger-to-myself-261249


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Excellent WISE! Thanks for posting it....Very very interesting...By the way your avatar of "THE SCREAM" is perfect..Aparently the artist is thought to have been experiencing DP....Once again thanx!


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for posting...from which date is it i guess around 2007 or so not?


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for posting, good read


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

glad it was of help


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pleased to see whenever this shows up. I'm Sandy Gale. This is one critical way of getting the word out. Speaking up. The journalist had to work for several years to get a magazine to publish the story. She was wonderful. We spent most of a day at the NAMI Convention in D.C. in 2006 and she interviewed me by phone another 5 hours or so.

All popular magazines want a "happy ending" but her editor requested that one person bookend the article. I nearly fainted but that was me. Others from this board were also interviewed.

This is where we must get involved. I am not ashamed of talking about this.

See my website at http://www.dreamchild.net

I have 4 copies of the real magazine, lol. I felt it was a tremendous accomplishment that has given me a sense of worth with this miserable illness. I am writing a book based on my website about my life w/DP, child abuse, being the daughter of a mentally ill psychiatrist.

Ruth Davis Konigsberg worked her butt off to get those interviews, work with me, go from magazine to magazine. It is not easy getting the word out.

Please visit my website for a lot more info on DP and also my depression and anxiety.

Dreamer/Sandy


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your story with the world Dreamer. It's kind of ironic that I came upon this article after having just endured Hurricane Sandy, it's almost like God telling me wake up and pay attention! One thing that upsets me is Dr. Simeon pushing for a need for a drug to 'cure' this. I'm not surprised tho, being that she gets $400 an hour to write the prescription. I'm going to stick to St. John's Wort and an overhaul of my attitude/outlook and see where that takes me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

*Thanks Wise, lol.* Yes, I am I TOO famous for being a hurricane. I did a lot of damage and I apolotize!

Do note (as someone else did) that the actual work on this interview occurred in 2006. It took Ruth (the journalist) a good year to get that done, conduct all of the interviews, and then have it accepted for publication. It was then edited further, and everyone involved (including myself) was called by an "Elle" fact checker who (in my case) read direct quotations from my interviews and asked me about EVERY SENTENCE. "Is this what you said?"

Dr. Simeon was not the only doctor interviewed. Personally, I do not have a great deal of confidence in her research. I've said many times, one critical individual to speak with is Mauricio Sierra, M.D. in London. This journalist was unable to interview him. A magazine gives you a travel budget, a phone budget. Ruth flew down from New York, stayed one night in D.C., and spent one day with me, then flew back to New York.

I have been trying to get Dr. Sierra to a NAMI Convention for some time. Do do so one would have to raise the cost of his room/board, a speaker's fee, etc.

Also, the article is now very much out of date. That was (unbelievable to me) six years ago.

To find the most current research, you must go to PubMed, and find articles dated 2011, 2012.

And one should look at neurological research, psychiatric, biological, etc.

The greatest benefit of this article was to get the concept of DP out to the general public. Just getting the interview in a popular woman's magazine was a huge effort. Many such efforts combined continue to move us forward in understanding. Note that one doctor said DP/DR are a "fad" ... I wrote to her and gave her a piece of my mind.

Also the psychoanalytic school vs. the neurological school vs. the psychiatric school all differ on how they interpret what DP/DR are.

Best,
D


----------

